# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Photos taken in Oct 2007 (wild orchids)

## kuching

Sept & Oct = flowering season of wild orchids.....but too bad, I didn't find a lot of flowering orchids in October.....

_Dendrobium_ sp. ???




same species as above:




same species as above:





unidentified species - species A:





unidentified species - species A (found it on a fallen tree's branches):




unidentified species - species A:

----------


## kuching

_Malaxis_ sp. (found it in highland; altitude is around 2,000 feet)




Inflorescence of _Malaxis_ sp. 







_Calanthe_ sp.







Flowers of _Calanthe_ sp.

----------


## kuching

Unidentified species - species B (highland):





Some orchids growing on the rock (highland):





unidentified species - species C:





The gorgeous flowers of species C:





same as above:

----------


## kuching

Highland is the haven for wild orchids:




_Plocoglottis_ sp. (lowland)




same as above:






_Nephelaphyllum pulchrum_:





Flowers of _Nephelaphyllum pulchrum_:





Exploring in a destroyed habitat (illegal logging):

----------


## Justikanz

Thanks again, Mike! Finally see the inflorescence of a Malaxis sp.. I think I have a Malaxis in my vivarium and it threw out a long stem which I thought was a flower that was not developed... now I know it was meant to be carrying the inflorescence of the plant... But I think the flowers never appear... The long white stem is drying up...  :Sad:

----------


## kuching

> Thanks again, Mike! Finally see the inflorescence of a Malaxis sp.. I think I have a Malaxis in my vivarium and it threw out a long stem which I thought was a flower that was not developed... now I know it was meant to be carrying the inflorescence of the plant... But I think the flowers never appear... The long white stem is drying up...


Welcome. :Grin:

----------

